# What goose call to buy?



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am looking to buy a short reed goose call this off season so I can practice before next year. I have been using a cheap long goose call for years and I am coming to realize that it isn't as effective as it used to be so it is time to upgrade. I am willing to spend $150 if that is what it takes. Which one should I go with. Should I buy a cheap one first and then upgrade to a expensive one or should I just buy an expensive one right away? Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

buy an expensive one, every call blows different so its best to learn on the call u will be using than some cheap call. Thats what i did and im happy i did it. Just ask around and get some opinions of the better sounding ones. I learned on a foiles straight meat, they're good calls, But i also bought a grounds super mag and i like that one better


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=33331


----------



## younggun62 (Sep 28, 2006)

I would buy any tim grounds calls, they are the best, I have his pro mag. super pro mag and 007 calls, and i love them.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I would suggest you get an inexpensive one first. There are several to choose from ranging from the mid teens to sixty bucks. Get a good instructional video too. Then PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE, and PRACTICE SOME MORE. If you can get to a bigger retailer, try out some of the different manufacuters calls. But do not always trust what they have either, as I have found that many can be way out of tune for one reason or another at those stores. It is not the call that makes the caller, but rather vice versa once you learn how. If you use to use a flute it will be quite a change learning on a short reed. If you have questions, do not be afraid to ask.

Ima870man


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

I LIKE MY LYNCH MOB GOOSE NOOSE I WOULD GET ON OF THEM!!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

straight meat


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

Go to your local retailer and test drive all of their goose calls. This is the only way you can find a call that fits you and delivers the performance you desire.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks fellas I will go check some out tonight.


----------



## Jon_Lee (Jul 13, 2006)

I love my SR-1 by ZINK, the ancient art of paralyzing video will
really help you with this call, Everything from hand position,tongue position,and mouth cavity. good luck and happy Hunting


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

FOILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Zink no doubt


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

zink sr-1


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

If your getting a Zink try the littleman. :wink:


----------



## honknocker (Dec 22, 2006)

most all the higher end calls are very good calls, but one cheaper call you don't want to over look is the quak head goozilla. it realy amezed me the first time i blew it


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Feather Duster, made by some of the best guys around, and they are an awesome call, just my two cents.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Zink, Foiles, Grounds, GK, RNT, Lynch Mob, Mic Lacy, BGB, Sean Mann, HS, Winglock, just a few off the top of my head, sorry if i spelled some of them wrong. But anyways, you can't ask anyone else to decide what call you're going to swear by 2 years from now. Get out there, browse the websites, watch some movies, maybe pick one because you like a particular guy that makes them. I've never blow a $100+ call that i thought sucked, so honestly i would say if you're willing to spend that kind of coin on a bird call you're safe in the department of quality. The thing you have to worry about is the person behind the call, someone said something about practice in a previous post... i wont drive it into the ground or anything but... practice... untill you don't have a breath left in you... take a nap... do it again... dont stop till you have Hunter Grounds shivering in his boots.


----------



## deuce (Sep 29, 2006)

i don't have that much experience with short reeds either, but the little bit i've seen is that the higher end calls have a better sound and are easier to get a good sound out of


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

grounds baby, GROUNDS!!!


----------



## blacktop (Jul 17, 2004)

you should first buy an inexpensive one like at walmart to get used to the short reed, then after you can make all the basic sounds you can go to a place with a large variety and try them all, i found that the gander valley custom calls were easier to blow than all the other major brands so just find what works for YOU


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Go with the feather duster. i love mine and i feel better about supporting a small company that make quality products.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i asked this question about 2 months ago. I bought a big river flock talk for around 25 bucks shipped and it sounds pretty good. It is pretty easy to blow and had pretty good sound. The only problem i have with it as with any cheap call it is hard to get low tones out of it

I do not own a high end call, but one of my hunting buddies has a Zink Moneymaker and he loves it.


----------

